# Just want to say...



## lionprincess00 (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving! And G-d have mercy on us all...


Pies.
BreadS. Yup, plural.
Kids.
On and on and on...in case you were questioning my intent lol.



And it isn't even at my house haha!


----------



## Jstar (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to you as well Lionprincess..and if it isn't at your house..perfect time to take some samples eh?


----------



## Relle (Nov 27, 2014)

No thanksgiving here, so no food issues.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all those who do celebrate. Enjoy this time with family and friends and try not to eat too much.....Yeah right!  Just enjoy it!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Nov 27, 2014)

An official Holiday in which we get to celebrate and be thankful for family, friends, and too much food. Doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 27, 2014)

Last night, I had just offered to bake homemade bread from scratch (no dough hooks, no bread machine)...so I had made 2 loaves (I love baking bread, but it's a long process and tiring), made a pie with crust and filling from scratch, and aided my eldest in making a pie. Had made dinner, had a kid feeling ill, and had a baby toddler yelling at me while I cooked. I also have RA which isn't well controlled at the moment, so I'm in pain right now in multiple places.

So last night was a little exasperating, but thanksgiving is probably up there as the #2 holiday in my book. So good night's sleep, and that mercy came. It's going to be a good day today!

_Thankfully it isn't taking place at my home._


I do love the time we get off, the wonderful food, and mostly the wonderful time with family!!!

Happy Thanksgiving!!!
And to the others not celebrating it, happy Thursday!!!


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanks-Thursday to all!


----------



## AutismArtisan (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving....my first Turkey-less Thanks giving in over 25 years.... 

My oldest Step-Daughter was diagnosed with Brain Tumour on 19th November 2014, were still waiting for Emergency Surgery! 

NHS UK, ignored her since she was six ... So, not surprised they're still not stepping up. 

Thankful, she's still with us, and blessed to be in touch with two of three sons kidnapped by their father in 2001. 



Thankful, for my high school sweetheart hubby, and all his support and care. 

Have a fantastic day.


----------



## Susie (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll be praying for you and your family!


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all and much happiness and blessings to your families.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 27, 2014)

AutismArtisan said:


> Happy Thanksgiving....my first Turkey-less Thanks giving in over 25 years....
> 
> My oldest  Step-Daughter was diagnosed with Brain Tumour on 19th November 2014, were still waiting for Emergency Surgery!
> 
> ...



Many prayers for your stepdaughter and your family.


----------



## Jstar (Nov 28, 2014)

Prayers sent up for you and your family from here as well AA


----------



## AutismArtisan (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you, my brave daughter Kelly shaved her head along with many others on Sunday, in an effort to raise funds for the hospital treating her. 

The Addenbrooks Hospital admitted her Monday ready for Surgery on Tuesday, but cancelled the emergency surgery at 17:00hrs as it is not a tumour but a massive anerysm, its grown 2cm in less than a month its almost 7cm in diameter. 

It is a 10 hour surgery with a 25-40% success rate.

The anerysm may burst at any point, as a family we are all terrified for her.

My soaping mojo, is totally gone....my kitchen looks like a chemistry lab and I just can't.


----------



## MarisaJensen (Dec 10, 2014)

AutismArtisan said:


> My soaping mojo, is totally gone....my kitchen looks like a chemistry lab and I just can't.



My prayers go out to your daughter, you and your family. I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh my! Lifting up prayers for your daughter!

 IrishLass


----------



## Jstar (Dec 10, 2014)

Standing in agreement with others that the surgery will go smooth with no lasting effects. Also praying for continuing comfort to you and your family.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 10, 2014)

Good thoughts and hopes for you and your family!


----------



## Consuela (Dec 11, 2014)

All the positive thoughts and goo juju for you and your family. Your daughter is on my mind.


----------



## Susie (Dec 11, 2014)

I am praying for your whole family for strength and for God to keep His fingers pinched around that aneurysm! (Also for the NHS/Doctors/Nurses to have hands that do the right things at the right time.)


----------

